# ich hab mal eine kleine Frage



## Lynx (28. Oktober 2001)

Servus Peter,
Schweriner Landesmeister, das iat ja gewaltig. Gratuliere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich fahre so zwei bis drei mal im Jahr zum Bergwandern in&acute;s Gebirge. Meistens in die Zillertaler Alpen, da bin ich schon bekannt wie ein bunter Hund.
Auf die Großen, wie den Olperer(3476m)und den Hochfeiler(3510m) komm ich nicht mehr rauf. Aber die Wanderungen auf 2000m haben auch ihre Reize.
Ja und sonst sitz ich natürlich gerne vorm Computer oder mach was im Garten.


------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Brady (28. Oktober 2001)

Hi PeterAlso außer Angeln wären da noch:
                            - arbeiten gehen
                            - die Familie
                            - der Hund
                            - Computer quälen
   und das war&acute;s dann auch.Gruß und Glück Auf Brady


----------



## Albatros (28. Oktober 2001)

Hi Peter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, meine größte Leidenschaft neben dem Angeln ist das Skat spielen. Spiele etwa 3 - 4 Mal die Woche beim Preisskat mit. Bin selber im Vorstand in unserem Verein. Spielen dort in der Oberliga und war auch schon auf den norddeutschen bzw. deutschen Meisterschaften als Einzelspieler. Sonst wären da noch meine Familie, Wassersport, Computer und das Anglerboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## havkat (28. Oktober 2001)

Moin Peter!
Landesmeister! Na sauber! Mögen Dir noch viele Ippons gelingen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ausser Fischen gehe ich noch auf die Jagd und meine Ruten baue ich mir, seit einigen Jahren, ausschließlich selbst. Macht Spass und man weiß was man in der Hand hat. Fotografie gehört auch noch zu meinen Hobbys, kommt nur ´n büschn kurz.
Am Rechner rumdaddeln und seit einiger Zeit das Anglerboard natürlich.

------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## siegerlaender (28. Oktober 2001)

Hi Peter!
Wow, Landesmeister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, da kann ich nicht mithalten. Hoffentlich bekommen wir nicht mal Streit am Wasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Also, neben dem Angeln(allerdings nur im Meer, bin sozusagen Meeresangler und neuerdings auch Fjordangler)beschäftige ich mich noch mit Flugmodellen. Ich bin bei uns im Modellsportclub Jugendwart und bringe den Kidis das Fliegen bei....abstürzen auch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Außerdem habe ich noch einen Mischlingshund, surfe durchs Internet und Anglerboard natürlich!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
Gruß
Volker


----------



## Peter88 (28. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Albatros!
Hast du auch einen Platz bei den Meisterschaften gemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Petri Heil Peter!


----------



## Albatros (28. Oktober 2001)

@Peterja, bei den Norddeutschen war ich mal 26ter, bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften so ca. 200ter. Teilnehmerzahl war immer so um ca. 4-500 Leute. Beim Skat ist es natürlich nicht so wie beim Judo. Das nötige Quentchen Kartenglück gehört natürlich auch dazu, nicht nur Können ist entscheidend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beim Judo ist es so, entweder Du kannst es sehr gut, oder weniger gut! Der Erfolg gibt Dir Recht, du kannst es sehr gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------





 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Oktober 2001)

Hallo mein Lieber Sohn!
Da hast Du ja mal eine tolle Frage gestellt auf die Idee ist in der langen Zeit des Anglerboard ja noch niemand gekommen. Da kann man mal erfahren was die Kumpels hier noch so alles treiben. Albert zum Beispiel mit Schach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich vermute mal weil man sich da nicht so viel bewegen muß ist das der Traumsport von unserm AL  
Albatros mit dem Skat ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, ich ziehe meinen Hut denn Skat ist absolut nicht mein Ding.
Tja und ich... was mach ich denn noch so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich hab außer dem Angeln eigentlich nur noch meine Familie und den PC. Im Winter natürlich noch das Schiefahren das ist mindestens genau so geil wie angeln.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Oktober 2001)

Servus Peter88 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also bei mir steht natürlich als Hobby das angeln vorne an.
Dann kommt der PC,natürlich mit Anglerboard.
Und genau wie dein Vater fahre ich sehr gern Ski.
Das wichtigste und auch schönste Hobby ist und bleibt meine Familie.Super das du so ein guter Judokämpfer bist.
Da hat ja dein Vater es garnicht so einfach mit dir beim rumbolzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wünsche dir noch viele Erfolge in deinem Sport.
Und natürlich auch viele große Fische.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neumitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Peter88 (29. Oktober 2001)

Hi!
Was macht ihr sonst noch außer angeln. Ich mache Judo das macht mir sehr viel spass. Ich habe schon ein par Erfolge. z.B. bei den Landesmeißterschaften in Schwerin bin ich erster geworden. da gab es aber eine Party. 
 ------------------
Petri Heil Peter!
[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Peter88 am 28-10-2001 um 12:51.]


----------



## Dok (29. Oktober 2001)

Glückwusch!Außer Angeln, hmmmm?!Ich ich hänge viel vorm Computer und den Rest der Zeit verbringe ich mit meiner Freundin!


------------------
*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MFG und Petri Heil Dok***
***Administrator vom Anglerboard und Mitglied der IG-Angeln***
***Moderator Privat- und Bugforum***


----------



## hecht24 (29. Oktober 2001)

hi peter
ich spiele noch schach

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## JuergenS (29. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Peter,
wie bei fast allen hier ist das Angeln Hobby 
Nummer 1 bei mir.Dann gibt es da noch den Hundesport mit meinem Rotti,meine Familie und natürlich das Anglerboard.MfG Jürgen


----------



## wodibo (29. Oktober 2001)

Hi Peter88 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tja viel Freizeit bleibt mir nicht. Ich hab meist mit meiner Firma zu tun. 
Aber das AB ist echt ein Hit wenn mal etwas Luft ist. Und da versuche ich im Laberforum die Stimmung anzuheben und setze die Fotos der Member ins Bilderforum.
Seit ein paar Monaten ist da noch der Rottweiler meiner Tochter dazugestoßen und der könnte mein Hobby werden. Ich liebe diese wandelnden Litfassäulen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2001)

Hi Peter,wenn ich nicht grade Fische ärger, oder den PC wieder zum Kochen bringe, wird auf arme kleine Shuttlecocks (im Volksmund "Federbälle" genannt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) eingeprügelt. Freitags darf ich dann 2 mal eine Stunde lang "meine Gören" durch die Halle scheuchen, und versuche denen zu zeigen, daß beim Federball nicht Schluß sein muß... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Naja, ansonsten gilt: alles was mit Sport oder PC zu tun hat, interessiert mich brennend.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (31. Oktober 2001)

Moin moin.
Hobbys außer Angeln???
Naja, da bleibt nicht viel, außer Daddeln (zocken, bis der Rechner glüht), eigentlich müsst ich auch mal wieder zum golfen, aber ANGELN bleibt mein Hobby Nummer eins.

------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blast!


----------



## hannes (1. November 2001)

Hallo Peter!
Was ich sonst noch mache außer Angeln. Ich mache außer Angeln noch Judo, ich spiele Flöte.

------------------
Gruß Hannes!


----------



## Uwe (1. November 2001)

Moin Peter,im Moment bleibt mir leider nicht viel Zeit, aber wenn ich Zeit habe gehe natürlich Angeln.
Wenn ich nicht arbeiten bin verbringe ich viel Zeit mit meinem kleinen Sohn der erst in 10 Jahren so alt ist wie ihr (wird aber bestimmt auch ein Angler). Nächstes Jahr im Juni kommt noch jemand dazu, der auch hoffentlich in 10 Jahren mit zum angeln geht(ob Angler oder Anglerin ist noch nicht raus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
Früher habe ich sehr viel geturnt (immerhin 2. Bundesliga), aber wenn ich jetzt mal Sport treibe gehe ich Federballspielen (ja, ja ich weiss, das heisst Badminton in Neuhochdeutsch).Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen Judoerfolgen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







!!!!Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Skunk2000 (1. November 2001)

Hi Peter!
Also außer angeln geh ich noch tauchen, CS zocken und neuerdings dieses Board!!!


----------



## Peter88 (3. November 2001)

Hi Skunk2000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wo tauchst du den gerne? Und was sieht man den dort alles. Muss ja cool sein sich wie ein Fisch zu fühlen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil Peter!


----------



## wodibo (3. November 2001)

Hi, tauchen ist stark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich hatte mich in Sri Lanka mit einem Divemaster (Ausbilder) angefreundet. Der ist frühs tauchen gegangen und hat mir gesagt an welchen Punkten sich das Angeln lohnt. Hat mir glatt das Echolot erspart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater
***Moderator Bilderforum***


----------



## Michel (3. November 2001)

Super Peter!
Ich weiß wie das ist, wenn man für hartes Training mit einem Platz auf dem Podium belohnt wird. Könnte aber noch öfter sein. Ich mach jetzt seit vier Jahren Radsport (bin jetzt fast 17) und gehe auf die Sportschule bei uns. Im nächsten Jahr hoffe ich noch erfolgreicher zu sein und das wünsche ich dir auch.
Bei 5-7 mal Training die Woche, bleibt nicht viel Zeit für meine zweite Leidenschaft, das Angeln, aber in den Ferien nutze ich die Nachmittage dazu oder im Sommer den Urlaub (Norge).
Also immer fleißig trainieren, natürlich muß es auch Spaß machen, dann bist vielleicht bald Deutscher Meister.Gruß Michel


----------



## Peter88 (3. November 2001)

Hi Michel!
Ich weiß wie das ist wenn man 5-7 mal in der Woche Training hat,weil ich auch auf´s Sportgymnasium gehe.
P.S: Ich wette du wirst besser als Jan Ulrich. 

------------------
Petri Heil Peter!


----------



## Skunk2000 (3. November 2001)

@ peter88
Also wir fahren immer in solche Seen an der franz. Grenze.
Sehen kannst du, vorrausgesetzt dass Wasser ist kein "Kaffee" ziemlich viel, kleine Barsche und Hechte und auch mal ein paar Krebse.
PS:In Judo war ich auch mal, hat mir ehrlich gesagt nicht soo gefallen
Ich spiel auch noch Basketball!(Aber nicht im Verein[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Skunk2000 am 03-11-2001 um 22:05.]


----------



## Michel (4. November 2001)

Die Wette wirst du nicht gewinnen!
Auf nationaler Ebene ist es schon schwer, aber um international mitzumischen muß man einer der besten im Land sein. Mal sehen was kommt! Landesmeister währ ein Ziel für mich nächstes Jahr, das Problem ist das in Brandenburg die besten Fahrer Deutschlands sind. (in der Junioren-Klasse)Gruß Michel


----------



## Bonifaz (11. November 2001)

Hallo PeterAlso ausser angeln fahre ich auch gerne mit dem Kanu. Mitunter kann ich beide Hobbys miteinander verbinden, wenn ich zum Beispiel zur Ostsee auf Dorsch mit Kanu angle.
Ansonsten interessier ich mich für Architektur, insbesondere für Herrenhäuser und Schlösser in Mc-Pom, genauer um deren Geschichte und Zukunft. Viele sind ja noch in einem schlechten Zustand !
Ausserdem mach ich noch ein bisschen Federball und Reise gerne. Bin mit meiner Frau oft unterwegs um neue Gegenden zu erkunden.
Na dann hast du ja professionelle Anleitung von deinem Vater fürs Angeln!Tschau

------------------
Petri Gruss Bonifaz


----------



## Kalle25 (12. November 2001)

Leider bleibt neben dem Job nicht so viel Freizeit überm daß ich das alles machen könnte, was ich möchte. Ich treibe ein wenig Kraftsport (aber nur so zum Spaß), lese gerne, am WE gehe ich gerne auf Märkte und versuche derzeit den Kater meiner Noch-Freundin davon zu überzeugen, den sündhaft teuren Nepal-Teppich zu verschonen.Eine Leidenschaft von mir ist das Kochen. Vor allem aiatisch macht mir sehr viel Spaß.Ansonsten versuche ich jede freie Minute im Freien zu verbringen.------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Kalle25 am 12-11-2001 um 08:25.]


----------

